# Elektronische Bissanzeiger



## domeyh (31. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.
Es geht um elektronische Bissanzeiger.
Ich habe mir von askari zwei Bissanzeiger von ASKON bestellt.
Die Dinger heißen ASKON Waterproof Bissanzeiger.
Sie sind von 17,99 € auf 9,99 € runtergesetzt.
Und wie ihr bestimmt wisst, ist es nicht leicht als Kind teure
Bissanzeiger für einen Stückpreis von 75 € zu beschaffen..
Glaubt ihr das dieser Piepser mir reicht?
Hat jemand gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem gemacht?
Wäre erfreut über zahlreiche Antworten.

LG

Dominik


----------



## Zepfi (31. August 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Bissanzeiger*

Ausreichen tut der Bisanzeiger aufjedenfall denn er zeigt defenitv die Bisse an. Natürlich ist er nicht so sensibel und langlebig wie ein teurerer aber du kannst dir ja dann später mal gute kaufen wenn du Geld hast. Hatte auch Jahrelang Bissanzeiger die ich mir mal für 7,99 im Sonderangebot geholt hatte und die haben ihre Arbeit getan


----------



## mercedes-gp (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Bissanzeiger*

Wenn du nicht gerade 20 Meter weit weg bist von der Rure, dann probiers mal mit nem Glöckchen, funktioniert auch gut und kostet nur 75 cent.*


*


----------



## domeyh (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Bissanzeiger*



mercedes-gp schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht gerade 20 Meter weit weg bist von der Rure, dann probiers mal mit nem Glöckchen, funktioniert auch gut und kostet nur 75 cent.*
> 
> 
> *


 
Ja das stimmt schon, aber ich zelte auch  öfters & ich will nicht
die ganze zeit auf die rute schauen. 
und ich fische mit freilauf ;D


----------



## Mokoi (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Bissanzeiger*

hi,
Das Glöckchen stimmt kostet wenig und ist auch laut wie der E Bissanzeiger der piepst auch nur und dann mußt du rann und mit der Glocke kannst du auch auf freilauf gehen sobald ein bischen Bewegung ist bimmelt das ding  

Aber was du gefragt hast wegen den billigen Bissanzeiger, die erfüllen ihre Arbeit. Ist halt nur immer die frage sind sie Wasserdicht wie lange halten sich die dinger. Die oberliga ist nicht umsonst teuer. aber am ende ist die frage womit bist du zu frieden wenn die Bissanzeiger von 30 Euro gut laufen warum solte man die von 100 euro kaufen das muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden. nicht immer teuer ist das beste 

MfG
Mokoi


----------



## hechtangler10 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Bissanzeiger*

hi
ich benutze wenn ich am forellenteich bin auch immer "billig" piepser.Ich bin eig positiv überrascht von den dingern.Machen ihre arbeit gut genug.Man muss halt nur drauf aufpassen das sie nicht ins wasser fallen weil die meisten wie schon gesagt wurde eben nicht wasserdicht sind.


----------



## Besorger (2. September 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Bissanzeiger*

yaris sport  hat super teile! 3stk mit piepse 74euro ohne versand!  dei gehn auch nich los wenn man regen rein kommt wie manch andere  da rennste raus um 4morgens  und es is garnix


----------



## Spinfisher95 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Elektronische Bissanzeiger*

Moin, 
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Bissanzeiger und wollte nicht extra nen neuen Thread öffnen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem *günstigen*, *robusten* und dennoch *ordentlichen Bissanzeiger* auf den Askon Waterproof gestoßen.
Da ich Schüler bin habe ich ein dementsprechend kleines Budget und versuche halt das Beste aus meinem Taschengeld zu machen. 
Die *Langlebigkeit* ist mir *sehr wichtig*, deshalb wäre dieses wasserdichte Modell vorteilhaft. 

Gibt es noch *andere ordentliche Bissanzeiger* für *unter 25€* ?


----------



## black bull (22. April 2012)

*AW: Elektronische Bissanzeiger*

moin moin, 
wenn jemand interesse hat ich verkaufe die askon waterpoof....ich habe sie zum geb bekommen und habe bemerkt das die zu klein sind für meine schweren grundruten..optisch machen die viel her mit der abdichtung und den schrauben...und leise sind die nicht grade...ebay 261008961258


----------



## stroffel (29. April 2012)

*AW: Elektronische Bissanzeiger*

Ich hab seit 3 Jahren einfache 10 Euro Bissanzeiger. Die sind völlig OK und auch nach mehreren Regengüssen immer noch voll funktionsfähig.


----------

